# Abo Falle Click mobile Ltd.



## Charlotte& (10 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ohne es zu merken, bin ich in eine Abo-Falle getappt. E-Plus 9,99 Euro Premium Dienst von Click Mobile Ltd..
Super. Wie werde ich den Mist wieder los. Ich habe schon eine SMS mit Stop Click Mobile Ltd. gesendet. Es passiert aber nichts.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Heiko (10 Juli 2015)

Ist auf Deiner Telefonrechnung eine Kontaktnummer oder -adresse angegeben?


----------



## bernhard (10 Juli 2015)

Auch hier:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abo-falle-bitte-um-dringende-hilfe-


> da stand wenn du über 16 bist dann klick weiter da dachte ich mir nix böses habe raufgecklikt übrigens bin ich 17 da kam auf einmal eine nachricht unzwar,,E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 9.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Click Mobile Ltd. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter


Erfahrungsgemäß hilft nur:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------

